# Trivia 10/8



## luckytrim (Oct 8, 2019)

trivia 10/8
DID YOU KNOW...
“Strengths” Is the Longest Word in the English Language With  One Vowel .


1. The Novel, "Day of the Jackal" is about an attempt on the  life of What
leader ?
2. Doug Henning performed to crowds in Las Vegas, Lake Tahoe,  and on 
Broadway. He snared no less than Gene Kelly and Bill Cosby for  his first TV 
special in 1975. What was his specialty?
3. If you were in El Salvador, how would you say the word  'cold'?
4. This word is a form of pasta, an extravagant 18th century  fashion, a 
style of verse, and a species of penguin....
5. What instrument, known for its pear-shaped body and  delicately plucked 
strings, was the most famous and popular instrument of the  16th century?
6. Although normally called the 'Big Dipper', these stars are  part of a 
greater constellation known as 'Ursa Major'. What animal is  associated with 
this constellation ?
7. What was the highest religious rank in Ancient  Rome?
  a. - Pope
  b. - Consul
  c. - Pontifex Maximus
  d. - Praetor
8. What is the 11-syllable long (27 letters) word in the  English language 
that originally referred to the movement in Britain against  efforts to take 
away the Church of England's status as the state church in  Wales and 
Ireland?
(Hint; Starts with 'a-n-t-...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Birds Nest Soup contains an actual bird's nest.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. President Charles de Gaulle
2. Magic
3. Frio
4. Macaroni
5. the Lute
6. the Bear
7. - c
8. Antidisestablishmentarianism

TRUTH !!
Swiftlet nests are made from strands of saliva from the male  swiftlet bird.
Swiftlet nests collected from Thai caves can fetch more than  $900 per pound.
It is one of the world's most coveted and expensive food  items.
Bird’s Nest Soup is one of the most luxurious and expensive  delicacies in
Chinese cuisine. The shallow cup-shaped nest that hang from  the sides of
caves takes the swiftlet bird over 30 days to build. For  hundreds of years,
bird’s nest soup has been prized for its health benefits,  especially
increasing libido.

For the price of $100 per serving at some restaurants, you  might expect the
most delicious experience. In fact, the bird’s nest has very  little flavor
on it’s own, and its gelatinous texture might be forgettable.  But what you’re
buying is rarity and centuries of tradition, culture and  perhaps
superstition.


----------

